# silunar's progression thread | road to sub-20 with roux



## silunar (Feb 15, 2022)

i made a progression thread
recently switched from cfop to roux
sub 35 with cfop, sub 45 with roux
pb with cfop is 18.92 secs
pb with roux is 32.358
i do some other events, but i don't speedsolve them

my current goal is sub 20 with roux
after that is sub 15, sub 10
if i have enough motivation i'll try to get faster after sub 10, but cubing isn't one of my high priorities


----------



## silunar (Feb 15, 2022)

just learned 5 full cmll algs


----------



## silunar (Feb 15, 2022)

did 5 solves

solve 1: 31.757 (broke pb)
solve 2: 39.141
solve 3: 59.699
solve 4: 35.211
solve 5: 31.233 (broke pb again)


----------



## silunar (Feb 15, 2022)

Did 5 solves
Solve 1: 51.54
Solve 2: 45.92
Solve 3: 37.44
Solve 4: 39.97
Solve 5: 35.03


----------



## silunar (Feb 15, 2022)

I also just lubed my cube


----------



## silunar (Feb 17, 2022)

5 solves and broke my pb twice again damn
solve 1: 37.743
solve 2: 47.182 (i always have to have one bad solve)
solve 3: 27.935 (broke pb and first sub 30)
solve 4: 30.390
solve 5: 25.357 (broke pb again)

progress is so fast


----------



## silunar (Feb 18, 2022)

finished the "H" section of full cmll


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 18, 2022)

silunar said:


> finished the "H" section of full cmll


Sounds great, another step towards sub-20 in Roux.

Good luck!


----------



## silunar (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Feb 18, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Sounds great, another step towards sub-20 in Roux.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## silunar (Feb 20, 2022)

another sub 30


----------



## silunar (Feb 24, 2022)

**


----------



## j727s (Feb 25, 2022)

gaming right there


----------



## silunar (Feb 26, 2022)

J727S said:


> gaming right there


only true gamers get dnfs


----------



## silunar (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Mar 1, 2022)

learned 2 algs


----------



## silunar (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Mar 2, 2022)

3 sub 30s and i broke my pb again let's go
if i didn't pause during the 23 sec solve it might have been a sub 20


----------



## j727s (Mar 2, 2022)

epic gamer solves


----------



## silunar (Mar 7, 2022)

now my roux is only a few seconds slower than cfop


----------



## silunar (Mar 7, 2022)

i really need to work on planning out my blocks


----------



## silunar (Mar 8, 2022)

i think this is my best ao12 so far, not a single solve above 36 secs


----------



## j727s (Mar 8, 2022)

woaj speed demon


----------



## silunar (Mar 10, 2022)

3 sub 30s nice

bad solves are making a comeback


----------



## silunar (Mar 10, 2022)

J727S said:


> woaj speed demon


really on my grind rn


----------



## silunar (Mar 11, 2022)

broke my ao5 pb twice and got 5 sub 30s in this ao12 lets go new best ao12
also all of my solves were sub 34


----------



## silunar (Mar 14, 2022)

learned a cmll alg


----------



## silunar (Mar 14, 2022)

broke my pb (solve before dnf)

i'm planning more in inspection now, my blocks are a lot more fluid
messing up is rare, but it still happens (nice dnf)


----------



## j727s (Mar 14, 2022)

gamer


----------



## silunar (Mar 16, 2022)

nothing too special about this ao12, i broke my ao5 tho


----------



## j727s (Mar 16, 2022)

gaming


----------



## silunar (Mar 17, 2022)

6 sub 30s and i broke my old pb of 23.239 with 22.944


----------



## silunar (Mar 18, 2022)

broke my pb of 22.944 with 22.276 really on my grind rn
also broke my ao5
6 sub 30s in this ao12, pretty nice


----------



## silunar (Mar 23, 2022)

i beat my pb with a time of 20.605 at school using my friend's gan timer


----------



## j727s (Mar 23, 2022)

gan guru


----------



## silunar (Mar 25, 2022)

6 sub 30s in a row and 9 sub 30s in total with all solves being sub 34
best ao12 so far


----------



## silunar (Mar 26, 2022)

9 sub 30s
good ao12, but not as good as the last one


----------



## j727s (Mar 26, 2022)

pro gamer skills


----------



## silunar (Mar 31, 2022)

i'm doing really bad rn for some reason, i'm getting 40 sec solves
i'll update this when my times go back to normal


----------



## j727s (Mar 31, 2022)

happens to me sometimes but it gets better after like 5 solves


----------



## Zeke_beke (Apr 1, 2022)

Good luck I’m working towards sub 20 with cfop


----------



## silunar (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Chroma (Apr 4, 2022)

now roux really sound interesting ngl


----------



## silunar (Apr 5, 2022)

Chroma said:


> now roux really sound interesting ngl


it's fun
finishing a solve with m and u is so satisfying


----------



## silunar (Apr 5, 2022)

i would've been sub 20 already if it wasn't for my bad blocks


----------



## silunar (Apr 6, 2022)

9 sub 30s
back in the game


----------



## silunar (Apr 7, 2022)

new ao5 pb


----------



## silunar (Apr 12, 2022)

good solves


----------



## silunar (Apr 12, 2022)

SO MANY SUB 30S


----------



## silunar (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## j727s (Apr 14, 2022)

sub 20 sune


----------



## silunar (Apr 20, 2022)

really good ao12

broke my ao5 pb


----------



## silunar (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Apr 21, 2022)

probably better at roux than cfop now


----------



## silunar (Apr 26, 2022)

FIRST SUB 20 LETS GOOOO

full ao12


----------



## silunar (Apr 29, 2022)

11 sub 30s in a single ao12, best one so far


----------



## silunar (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## silunar (May 4, 2022)

broke my pb single with 18.747 during a free period in school with my friend's x man tornado v2 and gan timer


----------



## silunar (May 5, 2022)

third sub 20

full ao12


----------



## silunar (May 6, 2022)




----------



## silunar (May 10, 2022)

oh my god
broke my pb by so much



2 sub 20s in one ao12 and that one ao12 had all solves under sub 30
the 16 sec solve scramble was so good


----------



## silunar (May 11, 2022)

cubedesk was being dumb so i used cstimer for this ao12


----------



## silunar (May 12, 2022)




----------



## silunar (May 22, 2022)

it's been a while


----------



## silunar (May 22, 2022)




----------



## silunar (May 23, 2022)

i tried going slower on the blocks to focus on look ahead

**


----------



## silunar (May 24, 2022)




----------



## silunar (May 25, 2022)




----------



## silunar (May 27, 2022)

quite a bit of sub 25s and one sub 20 nice


----------



## silunar (May 30, 2022)

ok


----------



## silunar (Jun 2, 2022)

sorry for not posting averages for these past few days, was busy studying for finals


----------



## j727s (Jun 2, 2022)

same


----------



## silunar (Jun 3, 2022)

first ao12 in a while


----------



## silunar (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 6, 2022)

yoo nice


----------



## silunar (Jun 18, 2022)

not much has changed in my short absence, the only practice i get is the ao12 i do every day. i might set aside more time to practice cubing, but i have other hobbies too so i gotta figure out wahat stuff to prioritize


----------



## silunar (Jun 26, 2022)

i'm not practicing that much at the moment, my times have mostly remained the same


----------



## silunar (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Jun 28, 2022)

this one was pretty decent besides those 2 30+ sec solves


----------



## silunar (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Jun 29, 2022)

the first couple of solves were good and then the rest just became garbage except for the last one
this one was pretty wack


----------



## silunar (Jun 30, 2022)

only one non-sub 30 solve this time


----------



## silunar (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## silunar (Jul 6, 2022)

i'm not gonna post in this thread anymore until i make noticable progress, get a new pb, or get new stuff


----------



## silunar (Oct 6, 2022)

yes i am alive, I have acquired the dayan tengyun m and it is currently my main because it is the best feeling cube I have

I figured out 3 reasons for why i am not yet sub 20
1. my blocks are too inefficient
2. my look ahead is garbage and i pause too much
3. my lse is too inefficient

rn i am focusing on 2x2 as i want that to be my main event, but i'm still working on 3x3
i average sub 6-7 on 2x2 rn using ortega and the yj mgc elite m
i also started doing 5x5, but i don't plan to speedsolve it


----------

